# Mosto Bello help



## porkchopmessiah (Sep 16, 2018)

hi, I just picked up a 6 gallon of Mosto Bello Juice, the kid at the counter said theres already yeast in it. Has anybody else used this brand?

I intended on adding bisulfite to it and then pitching my own yeast after sterilizing the juice, but if its ready to ferment already ill fore go these steps....

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Jbu50 (Sep 19, 2018)

The kid is right, the juice is all primed with yeast and clay, and needs nothing. It’s probably boiling as we speak. Sorry it took 3 days for somebody to answer your question...


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Sep 19, 2018)

Jbu50 said:


> The kid is right, the juice is all primed with yeast and clay, and needs nothing. It’s probably boiling as we speak. Sorry it took 3 days for somebody to answer your question...


Thanx for the heads up...why doesnt it indicate that or they type of yeast on the bucket?


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 20, 2018)

I would assume the yeast to be Ec1118 if it isn't stated. Since it will ferment your shoe, if allowed.


----------



## Jbu50 (Sep 20, 2018)

I'd be interested in hearing what other folks recommend. I usually add my own yeast when I buy juice (even when they say yeast has already been added.) If your juice hasn't already started fermenting, perhaps you can go with your original intentions...


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Sep 20, 2018)

Jbu50 said:


> The kid is right, the juice is all primed with yeast and clay, and needs nothing. It’s probably boiling as we speak. Sorry it took 3 days for somebody to answer your question...


what did you mean by clay though??
Being that I wasn't sure about the kid, I did meta K for 24 hrs and pitched bm4x4....hope it turns out...It is fermenting so yay I guess...


----------



## Johnd (Sep 20, 2018)

porkchopmessiah said:


> what did you mean by clay though??
> Being that I wasn't sure about the kid, I did meta K for 24 hrs and pitched bm4x4....hope it turns out...It is fermenting so yay I guess...



By “clay”, he means bentonite clay. It’s an additive sometimes mixed in with the must during primary fermentation and it aids in clearing your wine later.


----------

